# Grape Kool-aid Powder?



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

I put some in with my trace mineral salt licks this year and I can tell no difference from years past. Gets about the same number of pics roughly as in the past. One buck I have in particular though always eats directly where I poured the majority of it haha


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer (Aug 31, 2010)

This guy swears by it. He said he learned it from a **** hunter. IDK


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would think they would want the kind you dont have to add sugar too and theyre probably after the sugar. You ever dump out powder deercane, you can taste the sweet in the air before it settles.


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

MissAlaLogBuyer said:


> I had a guy tell me last nite that he sprinkled grape kool-aid powder in his deer feed, and he claimed they liked it better than sex.


I'd be curious to know the basis for his comparison... :wink:

Ok, seriously now: I bet they'd like it even more if you put the sugar in it.


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer (Aug 31, 2010)

Grey Man said:


> I'd be curious to know the basis for his comparison... :wink:
> 
> Ok, seriously now: I bet they'd like it even more if you put the sugar in it.


You're rite i take things too far some times.. 

I dont know. Bout half the time i wish i could make em not like it so much! Stuff gets expensive!


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

They ALL loved my Kool-Aid...









Joe


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer (Aug 31, 2010)

joaxe said:


> They ALL loved my Kool-Aid...
> 
> View attachment 1141681
> 
> ...


Hu.. Must be nice


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Have not tried Cool-Aid but my son decided to randomly toss a bag of unwrapped Jolly Ranchers around last year and my trail cam pics quad droopled!
Almost every pic the deer had its nose on the ground searching, they trampled that place looking for those things.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Kool Aid? I guess whatever works. Just dont be surprised if you get a picture of a big red fat man made of glass!!!!!


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

joaxe said:


> They ALL loved my Kool-Aid...
> 
> View attachment 1141681
> 
> ...


I think you meant Jim


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Give them Gatorade instead as it has electrolytes in it to help your deer herd.:tongue:


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Are you sure that deer ate the bait? Lots of coonhunters that hunt over feeders put Kool Aid over corn like you said. I would say chances are a group of racoon came in and cleaned out your bait site. Unless you have photos of the deer I would at least look at this as a possibility.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I dont know about the deer but ***** love it, they cant get enough of it. mix some up in it and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Up in the tree (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont think nothing beats plain old apples. I put apples out and before you know it THEY ARE TORE UP. There are so many tricks and gimmicks but just use whatever you feel comfy with.


----------



## Mashtaters (Aug 4, 2011)

If you really wanna draw them in, mix some corn with some Mashtaters!


----------



## lwilson (Jan 25, 2008)

I tried it this year at mineral sites and all it seemed to do was attract hogs.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

you have to buy the pack that has the sugar already in it...........and it works better if you put it out right before a little rain and mix it in the dirt. 

for the record.........they will also dig holes in the ground for marshmallows............and bananas......especially those that are really ripe......and peanut butter.....right out of the jar.........( i am waiting for a note asking for some welch's grape jelly) 

will the ***** eat it.......absolutely.......but so will the deer.


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

mine sometimes get fruit punch flavored koolaid. I pour it on the salt when I put it out. I do not know if it works better or not. I really can't tell the difference.
I always heard that you put the kool aid in when you added dical phosphate because the sugary koolaid cut the bitterness of the dical. I have no idea if that is true though.


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

In before the lockdown


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

I like grape kool-aid! I can see why the deer like it!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

never heard of this before


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

BLan said:


> comment was wrong.


Agreed that the comment was wrong.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks alot, you owe me 1/2 a beer!!!


Viper69 said:


> Kool Aid? I guess whatever works. Just dont be surprised if you get a picture of a big red fat man made of glass!!!!!


----------

